

LSZH Crosswind Landings (2015-3-31) - tempestn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yopqc_S23Fs

======
tempestn
Translation: "Intense storm Niklas did not spare the Zurich airport. On
31.03.2015, pilots had to fight wind speeds up to 80 km/h at lunchtime on
their final approach to runway 28. Despite tripod it was very difficult to
hold the camera still, as I had no slipstream available and I was exposed to
the same gusts as the aircraft."

